# Probleme mit TS3



## Whitesun (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein großes Problem mit TS 3: ich klinge für die meisten anderen User zu laut und übersteuert. Das Problem ist erst seit ein paar Tagen. Davor habe ich aber nichts an Einstellungen o.ä. geändert (arbeite mit Windows 7)

Hat jemand einen wertvollen Tipp für mich?

Greetz, Whitesun


----------



## Vadarassar (11. Februar 2010)

hast du nebenher auch noch Skype auf dem Rechner? Das hat nämlich die die schlechte Angewohnheit, an der Mikrolautstärke und dem Boost rumzuspielen.

Rechtsklicke unten rechts neben der Uhr (eventuell ist das Symbol ausgeblendet) auf den Lautsprecher und klicke dann auf Aufnahmegeräte. Dann kannst du für dein Mikro den Boost und die Mikrolautstärke regulieren. So kannst du dem Übersteuern im TS3 entgegen wirken.


----------



## xashija (11. Februar 2010)

Ou wo ich des Topic sehe... Ich hätte da auch ein kleines Problem mit TS3. 

Ich hab ein Logitech G35 Headset, höre alles einwandfrei auf beiden Seiten - Spiel, Windowssound, TS3-Sounds (Also Programmsounds von TS§). Nur wenn jemand im TS3 spricht, höre ich das nur auf dem rechten Ohr. 

Ich kann das Problem zwar dadurch beheben, dass ich den Dolby-Surround am Headset einschalte, aber dann hört sich alles an wie in einer Bahnhofshalle. Es müsste doch irgendwie auch ohne Surroundsound funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Es gibt doch ein Regler wo man einstellen kann, ob der Sound eher mehr auf links oder rechts rauskommen soll, das hast du zufällig nicht eingestellt oder?


----------



## xashija (11. Februar 2010)

Das war das erste was ich ausprobiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat nicht funktioniert. Hab ich den Sound nach ganz links gestellt, hab ich gornixmehr gehört.

Edith: Ich hab TS3 runtergeladen, installiert und gestartet, also absolut nix verstellt. Auf meinem alten Rechner hatte ich genau das selbe Problem - von daher wirds wohl irgendwie am Headset liegen. Aber ich hör ja alles andere Beid-Ohrig :/


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Hab mal etwas rumgeforscht und das hier gefunden:

Nehme das G35 von USB Port. Deinstalliere die Software und Treiber . Nun solltest du dir bitte die Aktuellen Codec´s ( K-lite) Installieren. Lade dir die Aktuelle Software von Logitech. Und Installiere das G35 nach Anleitung

Link: Klick!


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

hmm kanns grad nicht testen aber da gibs ne 3D Sound Funktion damit kann man Leute in einem Channel(Raum) auf verschiedenen Poidtionen haben und dann hört man z.b. einen rechts den anderen 

vielleicht hat es was mit der Funktion zu tun


----------



## xashija (11. Februar 2010)

@Soramac: Vielen Dank, das werde ich heute Abend gleich mal ausprobiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@muehe: leider hatte ich diese Möglichkeit schon ausgeschlossen :/


----------



## Vadarassar (11. Februar 2010)

meinen eigentlich schon als Kultstatus berüchtigten Kommentar zur Problematik "Logitech und Treiber" lasse ich hier an der Stelle mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Februar 2010)

Hätte auch ein Problem kann auf keine anderen TS3 Server joinen der Verbindenbutton kann ich nicht anklicken
also wird so grau^^ (hab neuste Version mein OS is XP 32bit)


----------



## pabrelin (13. September 2010)

Ich habe seit ca 1 Woche alle stimmen auf dem linken Ohr,
nur die stimmen, normale ts3 meldungen (member joined etc) is ganz normal.
und natürlich liegt das nicht an der sourround / raum einstellung von ts3 die hier auch schon 2 mal angesprochen wurde.

habe 2 verschieden 5.1 headsets ausprobiert und bei beiden das gleiche problem.
Am Abend zuvor habe ich im windows (nutze xp) auf 5.1 gestellt und auch in CoD auf 5.1 gestellt, an dem Abend ist mir das problem mir allerdings nicht aufgefallen.
hab das problem auch schon in nem andern forum gesehn, da stand aber keine antwort und ich find das grad auch nicht wieder.
ich habe kein G36 bei dem das problem ja ähnlich ebsteht nur mit dem rechten ohr.
mfg pabrelin


----------



## Palimbula (13. September 2010)

Wie ist das Headset denn angeschlossen? Unter Umständen ist der Eingangsbuchse des Gerätes defekt, an dem das Headset angeschlossen ist.


----------



## pabrelin (17. September 2010)

geht doch jeder sound ideal, nur ts3 nich, also das n eingang kaputt is halt ich für unwarscheinlich
aber ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das kontrollieren könnte, ich hab mit der soundkarte son 3d test gemacht (ne musik kreist einmal um mich rum), da hab ich keine mängel bemerkt


----------



## erzui1 (14. Juli 2011)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich das alte Thema wieder ausgrabe.  
Ist schon eine Lösung zu dem Problem bekannt, dass man Spieler im Ts3 auf einem Ohr lauter/leiser/gar nicht hört und dies ausschließlich im Ts3 der Fall ist und das auch nur bei Mitspielern auftritt und sonst nirgends?

Mfg


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juli 2011)

Schau mal im TS3 direkt ..da kann man 3D Einstellungen beim Sound machen und so Stimmen nach hinten/vorne/rechts links uswpositionieren. Ich schätze es liegt daran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

